# HIDs ?



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i was riding my brute tonight and i went to turn the lights on and nothing. th relay clicks and fuse is good. anyone ever had this problem. i was thinking it could be the ballasts or something but neither one is coming on.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

grounded good?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

it was. aint no tellin with all the water and mud ive been in. ill check that out. i just figured since the relay was clicking it was.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

well i bypassed the relay and they work. so i guess the relay is shot. anyone else had this problem. im gonna put the next one in a big silicone ball.


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

You can always take your black and red leads and jump them off the battery directly to see if your bulbs or ballasts are bad. i did that to check mine before I installed them. Didnt wanna do all that work and the darn things not work


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah thats what i did. Its the 3 dollar relay. U get what u pay for i guess


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have 2 extra Starter Circuit Relays that I am going to try to use.Only thing is to see if I can wire them to work as Im not electrical guru. They seem to be alot better with mud and water than the ones from the parts house. I had that problem once with mine


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I would think there would be some kind of waterproof or marine grade relay you could use but i have no idea were to find one. I also used one from the auto parts store for mine. So far I've had no problems with it. I'd replace it with a better one if i had it though.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

well i got the new one... same kind i think it was 8 bucks. there are holes or slots where it is put together. i siliconed all that up so hopefully that will solve it. i should have thought about that the first time.


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

when i got my relay from autozone, they had two types. One had the slots in it and one was fully enclosed, no slits. Dont know if its waterproof but its gotta be a little better. we'll see with time. I just finished my lights on monday


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Was wondering if someone could tell me the difference in the 35w and the 55w. I'm getting ready to order and i'm not sure if it worth the diff. also the 55w are only the big ballist. also would the 10,000k lights be to blue to actually be functinal?


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

You need to just come by and see my 8k's :rockn:
They have very little blue tint, I wish I had gotten the 10k's


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I installed a set of 6K 's mine and a set of 8K's in my friends bike at the same time. My 6K's are bright white while his 8K's do have a blue tint to them. If you go any higher in numbers your gonna get more color for sure but loss some visibility.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i like my 6k. they are super bright


----------



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

does anyone have any picture step by steps on the new light procedure and part# for the new lights? i have wanted to either get new lights or add addition lights to the brute for years now as the stock ones are terribly dim.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

nathangunn28 said:


> does anyone have any picture step by steps on the new light procedure and part# for the new lights? ...


There is a "how to" section on here that has everything you'll need to know to get a set of HIDs installed on your bike, most people are using the H3 HID kits...


----------

